# Origin + donor sperm



## willow29 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience of using donor sperm in N.I. I rang Origin today but the embryologist is off for 2 weeks and no-one could give me any clear answers.  Do they use donor sperm and if so where is it sourced from and at what cost?  The receptionist gave me the impression that there was no significant waiting times for treatment at the minute, do any of you have any experience of current waiting times?
Sorry for all the questions but I just want to get the ball rolling and I'm afraid I didn't get much help from Origin.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, as far as I know they do not deal with donor sperm, unless they have changed policy lately! Sorry to be of no help.  

Jx


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

they definately do not deal with donor sperm however this could be just about them finding donors not sure if it is different if you have a donor in mind?  The royal do give tx with donor sperm but currently no donors available.

Plusone


----------



## willow29 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi girls, thanks for your responses, I was hoping that they would accept donor sperm from another sperm bank.  I guess I can ring again and speak to the embryologist, but having had a few more days to think about it I'm not even sure I want to go through it again, we've had 4 failed ICSIs in the last two years and I think I'm just clutching at straws..... but thanks for taking the time to get back to me.


----------

